# ~ Why Nashville had no looters ~



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Anne Pridemore (Mar 20, 2010)

:lol: THAT IS AWSOME!


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Ha ha. kinda funny in a ******* kind of way, with spray painted wooden board and all. thanks for the picture.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

:?:

Why would Nashville have looters? Did somebody rip Tammy's weave off?


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Margaret Wheeler said:


> :?:
> 
> Why would Nashville have looters? Did somebody rip Tammy's weave off?


Get over it :-({|=


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Candy Eggert said:


>


Hey....thems is members of my family rite thar dammit.....LOL:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Candy Eggert said:


> Get over it :-({|=


Don't be messin with Tammy! Yo!



Carol Boche said:


> Hey....thems is members of my family rite thar dammit.....LOL:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Carol, that fella in the blue shirt leaning on the telephone pole is my Uncle Bob, drove up from Galveston.:wink:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Margaret Wheeler said:


> :?:
> 
> Why would Nashville have looters? Did somebody rip Tammy's weave off?


You may not have heard, but we had a horrible flood. Hundreds of homes destroyed, 12 people killed, many lost everything they had. So far the estimate for all flood damage is in the 3 billion dollar range. Funny, the picture you see is real and was taken in one of the more affluent areas of town. They did not have any looters. There are those that will take advantage of another persons misery. They just weren't going to do it in that neighborhood.

DFrost


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Frost said:


> You may not have heard, but we had a horrible flood. Hundreds of homes destroyed, 12 people killed, many lost everything they had. So far the estimate for all flood damage is in the 3 billion dollar range. Funny, the picture you see is real and was taken in one of the more affluent areas of town. They did not have any looters. There are those that will take advantage of another persons misery. They just weren't going to do it in that neighborhood.
> 
> DFrost


And what's even more tragic is the lack of substantial main stream media coverage of the flooding, loss of life and property in Tennessee, North Dakota, and Oklahoma  No one is crying that FEMA and the Fed's aren't there helping those people too. [-X Sad and tragic! 

David I hope people that suffered losses will get the help they need and deserve too.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

David Frost said:


> You may not have heard, but we had a horrible flood. Hundreds of homes destroyed, 12 people killed, many lost everything they had. So far the estimate for all flood damage is in the 3 billion dollar range. Funny, the picture you see is real and was taken in one of the more affluent areas of town. They did not have any looters. There are those that will take advantage of another persons misery. They just weren't going to do it in that neighborhood.
> 
> DFrost


I'm so so sorry David, I really didn't know.I kinda live in my own small world these days, but I'm trying to get out more.I guess I didn't expect anyone to use a real tragedy for a little more race baiting fun.

Do you have a suggestion where I could send a donation? I sure do hope you and your family and your home were spared.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Margaret Wheeler said:


> .I guess I didn't expect anyone to use a real tragedy for a little more race baiting fun.


WTF????????? Margaret, NO one and that means me posted this in the "Canine Lounge" for "race baiting" :evil: Stop imagining things that aren't there! Your paranoia runneth over! I find it offensive that you would make that remark. 

You seem to have an opinion on everything and after reading your posts I don't think the excuse of you living in your own little world is even remotely valid.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Margaret Wheeler said:


> I'm so so sorry David, I really didn't know.I kinda live in my own small world these days, but I'm trying to get out more.I guess I didn't expect anyone to use a real tragedy for a little more race baiting fun.
> 
> Do you have a suggestion where I could send a donation? I sure do hope you and your family and your home were spared.


I have two comments. First, I'd do a little self-reflection. Because looting was mentioned, and you equate that with the potential of a forthcoming racist comment, I'd ask; "who has the problem here"?

Secondly; Red Cross is always a good bet for donations during disasters of this magnitude. I'm not surprised a lot of folks don't know about our problems. As one poster mentioned, we did not recieve the national media attention other disaster basked in. Not a problem. We stepped up and took care of our own. Just to be specific about "who our own" are it's the PEOPLE that suffered. We did adopt a slogan that can be seen on billboards throughout the Nashville Area: We Are Nashville. 

DFrost


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

David Frost said:


> I have two comments. First, I'd do a little self-reflection. Because looting was mentioned, and you equate that with the potential of a forthcoming racist comment, I'd ask; "who has the problem here"?
> 
> Secondly; Red Cross is always a good bet for donations during disasters of this magnitude. I'm not surprised a lot of folks don't know about our problems. As one poster mentioned, we did not recieve the national media attention other disaster basked in. Not a problem. We stepped up and took care of our own. Just to be specific about "who our own" are it's the PEOPLE that suffered. We did adopt a slogan that can be seen on billboards throughout the Nashville Area: We Are Nashville.
> 
> DFrost


Yes as I cliimbed into bed I realized that the race baiting comment didn't demonstrate outstanding judgment on my part, I can only offer the explanation that when I posted it I was still hot under the collar about this:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timothy Stacy*
> _WOW now I we know where you stand! _
> ...


After about 5 posts of personal attack from Tim in the "Cop Punches.." thread, I wasn't in the mood to see Candy egging him on, so yeah my anger at that was driving the race baiting remark. 

Also, as far as I know, the term race baiting doesn't refer to a person's incliniation to make a racial comment themselves, it refers to a person's behavior and indirect statements that are meant to start conflict around the issue of race. From my experiences on the board so far, that fits with the way Candy operates.

I'm quite sure that the national media did neglect the disaster there in Nashville, but you couldn't prove it by me. I'm just pulling myself out of the aftermath of the death of both my parents within a year of each other and a series of less serious but definitely not fun problems in my husband's family, so I'll admit that the national news isn't something I can bring myself to watch everyday.

Thanks for the suggestion on the red cross and sorry again for trivializing the disaster that has befallen your city with this BS.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> And what's even more tragic is the lack of substantial main stream media coverage of the flooding, loss of life and property in Tennessee, North Dakota, and Oklahoma  No one is crying that FEMA and the Fed's aren't there helping those people too. [-X Sad and tragic!
> 
> David I hope people that suffered losses will get the help they need and deserve too.


Where do you get your information? There were looters and Scammers.

http://www.wsmv.com/news/23489458/detail.html

And the people of Nashville did not bitch about FEMA and the Feds not being there....because they were there, and the response was quick....WOW

I was deployed to New Orleans for Katrina...I will tell you the lack of response cost many people thier lives. And they could not just hop in there land rovers and leave.

I also was North Dakota for the Red River floods. Again, Excellent response by the Nation to help those Americans.

We also sent folks to Nashville from the Coast Guard. 

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2010/may/18/pruden-a-salute-to-fema-in-soggy-nashville/

And


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Margaret Wheeler said:


> Yes as I cliimbed into bed I realized that the race baiting comment didn't demonstrate outstanding judgment on my part, I can only offer the explanation that when I posted it I was still hot under the collar about this:
> 
> 
> After about 5 posts of personal attack from Tim in the "Cop Punches.." thread, I wasn't in the mood to see Candy egging him on, so yeah my anger at that was driving the race baiting remark.


That was a joke between Tim and I in another thread, if you'd bother to read instead of running of your mouth.

I was going to respond in depth here but decided that it will be much more fun to watch you hang yourself instead. Is that racist?! :lol:


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Red Cross is always a good bet for donations during disasters of this magnitude. I'm not surprised a lot of folks don't know about our problems. As one poster mentioned, we did not recieve the national media attention other disaster basked in. Not a problem. We stepped up and took care of our own. Just to be specific about "who our own" are it's the PEOPLE that suffered. We did adopt a slogan that can be seen on billboards throughout the Nashville Area: We Are Nashville.
> 
> DFrost


As a bit of an aside, it's good to remind us (as in, well, ALL of us) about the flooding. It's kind of easy to forget about it and the fact that stuff like that does not clean itself up. We had flooding up here, nowhere near as bad but my basement turned into an indoor sewage-filled swimming pool, the streets were like rivers, and some spots were pretty severe. Even that relatively minor situation was a real nightmare (losing stuff that you were holding on to, cleaning, the smell, the mold if you didn't get things totally clean & dry fast enough, etc.). This was when we were trying to sell our house and supposed to have a showing the next day, which didn't happen. I did have the foresight to bring my Marshall and guitars upstairs though. A guy's got to have his priorities.  It's funny now, but at the time, not so much. But that wasn't a blip compared to what's going on down there.

It's kind of weird that there seems to be approximately zero national media coverage of that though (at least not that I've seen or heard). Maybe in part because of the whole mess in the Gulf?

-Cheers


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> .
> 
> It's kind of weird that there seems to be approximately zero national media coverage of that though (at least not that I've seen or heard). Maybe in part because of the whole mess in the Gulf?
> 
> -Cheers


That's exactly what I was talking about David...I saw/heard very little (except David Frost own post on the flooding there) in the way of how deadly and damaging these floods were on the news. What really opened my eyes was a email I got with horrible pictures of the damage in multiple states. It really brought it home for me.

@ Jim...my bad! If the news wasn't covering the flooding, then it wasn't implausable to think that there wasn't gov't help being given out. Glad to know that some people were taking care of their own as well.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Margaret Wheeler said:


> Yes as I cliimbed into bed I realized that the race baiting comment didn't demonstrate outstanding judgment on my part, I can only offer the explanation that when I posted it I was still hot under the collar about this:
> 
> 
> After about 5 posts of personal attack from Tim in the "Cop Punches.." .


Which is why you need not bring an argument from one thread to another. The only reason it's done is to be argumentative. Again I'll say, perhaps some introspection is in order.

DFrost


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

David Frost said:


> Which is why you need not bring an argument from one thread to another. The only reason it's done is to be argumentative. Again I'll say, perhaps some introspection is in order.
> 
> DFrost


Yes this is true, but by the time I had thought about it I couldn't edit my post.Won't happen again.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Red Cross.

It was very bad in some areas; 5 people that I worked with lost everything. 

People in Nashville and surrounding areas that were also hit stepped up and the volunteering effort within the communities has been incredible.

We were lucky. No major damage. I have true friends that were calling and making sure Cara and I were OK, as Gabor was traveling and taking care of his father.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Margaret Wheeler said:


> Yes as I cliimbed into bed I realized that the race baiting comment didn't demonstrate outstanding judgment on my part, I can only offer the explanation that when I posted it I was still hot under the collar about this:
> 
> 
> After about 5 posts of personal attack from Tim in the "Cop Punches.." thread, I wasn't in the mood to see Candy egging him on, so yeah my anger at that was driving the race baiting remark.
> ...


Ever think about taking your own advice that you gave me?
" We'll talk again when you're sober or when you've taken your meds or both"

Had you pegged from the start! Or how bout when you asked if the WDF bans yahoos like you?
Geez, this is not a personal attack, but what is wrong with you? No jedi trick there just a question.
If you were a dog you'd be featured on the thread that say's "I think he got bit":smile:
Settle down Margret and try reading more than you post. You got real itchy typing hands!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Good god, you two need to get a room. Both of you, go to your respective corners and just don't talk to or about each other.

DFrost


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Good god, you two need to get a room. Both of you, go to your respective corners and just don't talk to or about each other.
> 
> DFrost


You Mods really don't get paid enough to do this, do you? 

-Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

> Get a room.


That's the best advice I've heard in years.

Brace yourself, Margaret.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Steven Lepic said:


> That's the best advice I've heard in years.
> 
> Brace yourself, Margaret.



LMAO!

I hope no one will be too disappointed to learn that after 4 days straight of running my mouth, I've decided to shut the hell up! No promises as to how long!


----------

